# World's largest gummy worm



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2011)

[yt]7RXmNRr8x7I[/yt]

26 inches long, 5 inch girth of fruity flavored gummimess.
Price for one of these badboys costs about 27.99 (plush S&H).


----------



## Riavis (Mar 3, 2011)

WANT


----------



## Xegras (Mar 3, 2011)

Riavis said:


> WANT


 
WANT MORE


----------



## Riavis (Mar 3, 2011)

Xegras said:


> WANT MORE


 
Back off my gummy worm yo.


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 3, 2011)

Though I am quite disturbed by this... I kinda want one for the shock factor...


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2011)

Also

[yt]HBa458RoLpw[/yt]


----------



## Xegras (Mar 3, 2011)

Riavis said:


> Back off my gummy worm yo.


 
I propose we each buy one and then fight to the death with them. Winner gets the losers gummy.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 3, 2011)

it looks like a sex toy :|


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2011)

Lobar said:


> it looks like a sex toy :|


 
That's the inconvinent truth. 
If you check out the youtube comments, people are saying that it is "The best gay toy" and "Ribbed for her pleasure".

Thor and The gummy worm I think are on par with length and girth.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 3, 2011)

Lobar said:


> it looks like a sex toy :|





Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's the inconvinent truth.
> If you check out the youtube comments, people are saying that it is "The best gay toy" and "Ribbed for her pleasure".
> 
> Thor and The gummy worm I think are on par with length and girth.


 
Gay toy or not I loves me some gummies.  It DOES look like something you'd get from a Spencer's.

Omnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Gay toy or not I loves me some gummies.  It DOES look like something you'd get from a Spencer's.
> 
> Omnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom.


 
I am 85% tempted to get it right now.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 3, 2011)

I can foresee this being in the fetish uploads on FA used as the obvious... 0~o


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I can foresee this being in the fetish uploads on FA used as the obvious... 0~o


 
I know. D:


----------



## Xegras (Mar 3, 2011)

Goddamn furries just had to turn a delicious piece of gummy into something gay.


----------



## Riavis (Mar 3, 2011)

It mat be gay now... but I'd still eat it.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Goddamn furries just had to turn a delicious piece of gummy into something gay.


 
Of course.
This is why we cannot have nice things.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 4, 2011)

awww man, shipping to germany for it costs $31 :c


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 4, 2011)

I watch too many horror films to be able to eat one of those without gagging.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 4, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Thor and The gummy worm I think are on par with length and girth.


 
The worm looks longer but I'm pretty sure Thor is thicker. And less likely to break and leave a pound of chewy goodness in your colon.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 4, 2011)

What the fucking hell.

That thing look good, but if you can't eat it all at once it seems like it'd be HORRIDLY unsanitary.

Also, it looks like a sex toy. D:


----------



## Xegras (Mar 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Also, it looks like a sex toy. D:


 
You're a furry everything looks like a sex toy.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 4, 2011)

I want to buy one and use it to beat people with.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 4, 2011)

Xegras said:


> You're a furry everything looks like a sex toy.


 
No seriously.

It's a giant rubber dildo.

That you can eat.

EDIT: I MEAN JUST LOOK AT THE VIDEO SNAPSHOT. DDDDD:


----------



## Riavis (Mar 4, 2011)

Xegras said:


> You're a furry everything *IS* a sex toy.



Fixed.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 4, 2011)

Riavis said:


> Fixed.



I'll never look at baskets or steaks the same way again.


----------



## Vibgyor (Mar 4, 2011)

that thing looks like a candy intestine. :V


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 4, 2011)

Keroro said:


> that thing looks like a candy intestine. :V


 
Yes!  Exactly.  Thank you!   *L*  (the this button is gone again -__- )


----------

